

Where is Austin's startup district? - eastsidegringo
http://tracksuitceo.com/2008/05/15/where-is-austins-startup-district/
Like the Cambridge/Mountain View business incubator, Austin's Conjunctured will soon be opening up a warehouse in the middle of what will be Austin's Startup District.
This space will provide office space, collaboration and co-working for startups, entrepreneurs and other New Media/New Technology professionals...
======
SwellJoe
I'm confused. The linked blog post is about a co-working environment provided
by a non-profit.

YC is neither of those things. So, the overlapping set between what this blog
post describes and what YC provides is nil.

So, this submission means one or more of the following:

1\. You don't know what Y Combinator is, and believe it is in some way similar
to a co-working environment

2\. You understand that mentioning Y Combinator is the best link bait
available on Hacker News

3\. You don't know what co-working is, and believe it is in some way similar
to what Y Combinator does

No matter what, your title is nonsensical for the blog post that it points to.

~~~
jsjenkins168
Even if this was as the title implied, I am doubtful it would be anything
worth while without the right people. By right people I mean young, highly
amititious, smart hackers.

And I am skeptical that you would find these types of hackers here in Austin.
I'd love to be proved wrong though.

~~~
larrykubin
I met the guy in the article at SXSW, and he is starting a co-working company,
which is essentially a group of people who split the cost of a working space.
This is nothing like YCombinator. They aren't giving seed money, etc.

This is more like what IndyHall does in Philly:

<http://www.indyhall.org/>

His second goal is to network together the various startups around Austin.
Austin is always mentioned as a "startup hub", but living here it doesn't
really feel that way. Maybe that can change. We tend to take more pride in our
live music scene, which is great :).

I think Austin is awesome and there are very smart and creative folks here,
but there aren't gigantic conferences every other weekend or a huge
concentration of VC's. I do see plenty of folks in coffee shops with TextMate,
vi, or Photoshop open. They are usually working on something cool, it's just
not hyped up on TechCrunch and such.

~~~
SwellJoe
I moved from Austin to Silicon Valley. I now know that Austin is not a startup
hub (and nowhere else is either). I used to think it was just a matter of
degree, but Silicon Valley is really a dramatically different environment for
starting a technology company than anywhere else in the world.

I think it's worth noting that even though Boston is considered the "second
place" finisher in the startup hub races, not a single Y Combinator company
has been funded in Boston, and about 90% of those from the Boston YC programs
who keep working on their businesses move to the valley. I don't believe
either of these things are accidents of history.

I'll move back to Austin when I "retire", or maybe even sooner, since a large
percentage of our customer base is in Texas, but while we're in a position to
need to raise money and to stay on top of the technology world, there's just
no other place to be.

------
cesart
Just to be clear, I'm one of the co-founders of Conjunctured.

What we're trying to do is _eventually_ get to a YC model or something fairly
similar; we're definitely not a non-profit, btw. While initially the coworking
space might not be able to provide seed money, what we do hope to provide from
the very beginning is an environment where startups will thrive. Maybe these
startups will come from two guys working as a freelance designer and developer
within the space, but we want them to meet, collaborate on a random project,
pursue an idea and have their idea take off. They'll move out of Conjunctured
and right next door into their own offce. "Support" from Conjunctured will
start out as vouchers for free rent within the coworking space, but will turn
into different kinds of support (money, advisors, etc.) given some time. First
the coworking space. The fund comes later.

So, calling it _exactly_ like YC is probably incorrect. Kinda like it? You
could say that.

I encourage you guys to look at the district idea right from John at his blog:
<http://blog.think27.com/austin-startup-district-story> (and to a lesser
extent here: <http://blog.think27.com/austin-startup-community-vision>).

And any Austin people on Hacker News we definitely want to meet, so make sure
to follow us on Twitter (I'm @cesart). We're always up for meeting and usually
at least one of us is at every tech event in town. The fact that we don't know
each other already, given how damn small the city is, is the main reason for
trying to rally everyone together in the first place. There HAS to be a
central location for everyone to go (startups and VCs alike) in order for good
stuff to happen.

Feel free to contact me with any questions or arguments. :)

------
webwright
Is this a vote-bait title? Come on.

